# Word Game



## Sachi (Jul 22, 2015)

Which is your favorite word game?????


----------



## Moz (Nov 13, 2015)

Reading online posts in Netspeak, with the abbreviations, acronyms, and misspellings... 
"OMG, atm I gtg b4 my SO gets mad becuz I FO onlin 2 mch, kk?"
~M


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"NO!" I love the reaction it gets from my opponent(s)...


----------



## behiw11 (28 d ago)

Word counter


Sachi said:


> Which is your favorite word game?????


Word counter and character counter is my favorite game. 
Your?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

FYI @behiw11 this thread dates back to December 2015 and you probably won’t receive a reply. Enjoy the forum.


----------

